
StartSSL vs. Let's encrypt - darklajid
http://pastebin.com/GbsBB3My
======
wtbob
I'm excited to see another player in the market for easy, free certificates.

I do wonder, though, why StartSSL seems to care so much about ownership of the
free certificate market. What value do they derive from it?

~~~
paraxisi
Because they make money on revocation and validation (OV/EV in particular)

